# Bolete ID?



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

two different kinds. One is grayish chestnut cap with white stem and white pores that do not bruise or stain any color. Looks like there is some reticulation. The other is lilac purple with a very bulbous stem. Any Ideas?

[/url]

[url=http://i60.tinypic.com/zoamib.jpg][img][/url] 

Purple One

[url=http://i60.tinypic.com/2q8v6ts.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boletus_edulis
The red stem one Im not familiar with but i dont think its edible.


----------

